# How the heck you refill cheap butane jet-lighters?



## Lobo

I have a habit of missplacing my stuff(especially lighters which passes around at parties a lot) so I only buy cheap lighters. I've got a couple of cheap butanfueled jet lighters (great for unfreezing padlocks in the swedish climate) that I can't for my life seem to refill. I have tried two different butan canisters (both fairly old though, 1-2 years) with all three of the lighters, but none works as before. Sometimes I get a weak flicker, or slow glow, that's all. How do you guys do it?


----------



## Flying Turtle

Assuming the butane can's nozzel fits the lighter's fill valve correctly, sometimes it helps to warm up the can (body temp) while you cool down the lighter. Seems to allow the lighter to fill more completely.

Geoff


----------



## coontai

don't use cheap fluid it will clog up any lighter. Buy a nice brand like zippo or anything else that is at lest triple filtered.


----------



## MarNav1

My recommendation is buy a good lighter and don't lose it. The cheap one's don't
refill very well, especially if they are plastic. I just bought one that work's and refill's
very well. colibri.com The Firebird model About $10 US.


----------



## AndyTiedye

Or get a good lighter for unfreezing locks etc,
and a pack of disposables to take to parties, etc.


----------



## cutlerylover

make sure that the bottle is upside down when your filling the lighter...also on some cheap lighters the refillign hole just doesn't match the nozzle on the butane bottle, you need a good fit so that the gas does not squirt all back out when you puxch down...otherwise by trying to refill the lighter all thats beign done is letting whats left in there escape...go to a smoke shop, they will have butane that comes with a few different shaped attachments so that you can use the right size tip on your lighter...this butane should still be less than $5 even with the spare tips, but then again Im not sure how much ti woudl cost in Sweden? Or if you even have a smoke shop close to you...I would say to buy a good lighter, but I can understand the fact that you lose them so buyign cheap ones is ok in your case...Also when your done filing it pull the nozzle out quickly so none of the gas escapes...

Any chance you can post a pic of the lighters your trying to fill? Im just curious, among many things I also collect novelty lighters (most of them have stories behind them like maybe purchased at a gas station on a fun vacation, or given to me as a gift) If I get a chance Ill post a pic of my small colection...


----------



## Illum

careful with the cheat jet-lighters....I bought one....wondered why its so cheap 

well, when I went to refill it, the valve wouldnt close, it just hissed until theres no butane left. boy did it stink up the house....


----------



## Lobo

Thanks for all the recommendations, I have tried zippofuel and a can with different attachments, but not sure whether on of the cans are a bit too old. I'll try the upside down trick too as soon as I can. Plenty of smokeshops around, but still prefer a cheaper lighter. 

@ Cutlerylover
Hi again. =) 
Not sure how to post pictures. But the 3 lighters are identical, metall with a logo (a circle with a waved line beneath) of what I guess is a cigarette brand I dont recognize.They cost 2USD at my local kiosk, so I'm almost going through them as disposabels.


----------



## cutlerylover

Oh ok...yeah if nothgin esle your getting them cheap enough to sue as disposable...but I would recomend that if you can't find a way to refill them to maybe get somethgin more expensive or if you go with throw aways you cna get good deals online when buying in bulk...so check that out too, good luck!


----------



## Bimmerboy

Lobo - It's possible your lighters are experiencing vapor lock. Open the lighter's refill valve and let any remaining fumes out to equalize to atmospheric pressure. Give it a small shot of butane and let it all out again. Then refill to full capacity.

If you're still getting the same result, most likely the little air holes surrounding the main center jet are clogged, most likely by burnt residue, pocket lint, etc. This happens especially with jet type lighters. You'll probably find that giving a hard, concentrated blow of air will get it working a little better for a number of lights, but a fresh can of compressed air will work better. If things are really dirty in there, disassembly and cleaning are fun, and not hard to figure out.

Some of the other suggestion people have made are good as well. Cool the lighter, and warm the refill can in your hands (especially when more than half empty), use true disposables in public places, etc.

BTW, I believe Zippo butane is NOT triple filtered. Vector (owned by Prometheus, which is owned by some other co.) is great stuff, as is Blazer. Might be harder to get, but much better than the Zippo stuff.


----------



## Topper

O-Tay , holding the lighter upside down to refill is not a "trick" that is how it is done. I will admit it has been many years since I was at a "party" where one might lose their lighter due to it being passed around. I would buy enough cheap lighters to give away so my pals would not feel the need to take mine.
Topper


----------



## farscape105

I have just bought a couple of my first butane lighters (jet type) and got colibri fuel and quit using ronson. Now, I have read that when you refill or discharge you have to turn flame adjuster to lowest point. Also, read on tobacco dealer site to never use jet lighter to light candles because wax will clog them up. Are above statements true?


----------



## Any Cal.

I had a cheap lighter that it seemed had a screwvalve for the refill nozzle. It would not refill no matter what, but then for some reason I twisted the can on the valve 3/4 of a turn or so out, and then it fueled easily. After I let it sit in my pocket for a bit to warm up it worked just fine.


----------



## eluminator

farscape105 said:


> . Now, I have read that when you refill or discharge you have to turn flame adjuster to lowest point.



I think it's just a safety warning. When a lighter get's low on fuel, the pressure drops and the user will probably adjust the valve to get a good flame. When refilled, the pressure will be increased to it's normal amount and unless the adjuster is turned down, the flame size will be larger than normal.

Do you know why the pressure drops when about 5% of the fuel is left? I think I do.


----------



## cutlerylover

Here is a picture of most of my novelty lighter c0ollection, about 90% of these being cheap jet flame lighters...Every one of these lighters has a story behind it one way or another, either vacation, or bought when with friends, or given to me from people I know...but I would ahve the lighter at that moment, use it until the fuel runs out then place it in my collection...So instead of lighters I use its more of a collection of memories for me...


----------



## 65535

Butane lighters maintain internal pressure right up till all the Liquid butane has evaporated into gaseous butane, so without a sight window you really can't gauge how much butane is left, I have a $5 ASG butane torch (pocket lighter) that has yet to fail me sometimes I will blow as hard as I can into the air intake on the side to clean out any junk, compressed air would work too, and IIRC it's been through the wash and dry. I use ronson refills, the plastic nozzle makes a good seal with the brass stub.


----------



## eluminator

But I can tell when the butane is almost gone. The pressure drops and I adjust the valve. I then get 10 or 20 more lights.

The pressure inside is of course the vapor pressure of the fuel, but is the fuel left near the end the same as the fuel when it's full? With the butane I use, it apparently is not. I'm guessing it's a mixture of n-butane and isobutane. They have considerably different vapor pressures. 

It seems the more volatile fraction leaves the tank faster than the other. I've read this effect is also noticed with the butane used for camp stoves. In cold weather the butane pressure is too low so a bit of propane is added. That works, but the propane becomes exhausted before the butane. Some butane is left behind that can't be used unless it's warmed up. 

It's easier to observe this in a lighter if the fuel tank is transparent. I have some Calico disposable lighters with transparent fuel tanks and adjustable flames.

This "spare fuel tank" effect is particularly handy when I'm using my trusty old Ronson Windlite. Its brass fuel tank is definitely not transparent.


----------



## cyberspyder

coontai said:


> don't use cheap fluid it will clog up any lighter. Buy a nice brand like zippo or anything else that is at lest triple filtered.



There is no Zippo butane.

BRendan


----------



## cutlerylover

Yes, Zippo has butane in their product line...

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=zippo+butane&hl=en&btnG=Search+Froogle


----------



## Brighteyez

Some stores that sell the Chinese jet lighters also sell butane that is imported from China; try to get both. Colibri sells a line of Chinese lighters under the Firebird branding, and the only nozzles that seem to fit are the canisters from Colibri and some Chinese butane bottles in the camping section at Wal*Mart under the Firebird branding (cost about 1/4 the price of the Colibri butane.)



Lobo said:


> I've got a couple of cheap butanfueled jet lighters (great for unfreezing padlocks in the swedish climate) that I can't for my life seem to refill. I have tried two different butan canisters (both fairly old though, 1-2 years) with all three of the lighters, but none works as before. Sometimes I get a weak flicker, or slow glow, that's all. How do you guys do it?


----------



## Rijksband

I'm having a problem refilling my colibri (and its a pain because I don't know where in greater Malmo or Copenhagen area to buy new fuel).

I have one of the Colibri Quantum series, and I just watched my last gas from the can fizzle and ooze down my fingers instead of going into the lighter. (For the record, I held the can upside down, at the top like you're supposed to, and twisted it also this way and that). 

How can I solve this problem? And where can I get new fuel? An internet search doesn't seem to turn up anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Flying Turtle

I've found with any butane lighter it fills better and more completely if you cool down the lighter some and warm up the butane some before trying to fill. I've gone so far as to put the lighter in the freezer for a few minutes while I hold the butane can in my hands. You will get a more complete filling and less blow-back of butane. Hope this helps.

Geoff

Edit: Sorry, didn't notice I'd said this before. Well, I meant it, twice.


----------



## Jesseri

Rijksband said:


> I'm having a problem refilling my colibri (and its a pain because I don't know where in greater Malmo or Copenhagen area to buy new fuel).
> 
> I have one of the Colibri Quantum series, and I just watched my last gas from the can fizzle and ooze down my fingers instead of going into the lighter. (For the record, I held the can upside down, at the top like you're supposed to, and twisted it also this way and that).
> 
> How can I solve this problem? And where can I get new fuel? An internet search doesn't seem to turn up anything.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Since you seem to be from Sweden i'd try this. 
http://www.biltema.se/products/product.asp?iItemId=80646

I have used those biltema refill cans for my butane lighters succesfully. There comes different adapters with the can.


----------

